# ISO Hash help...



## IV:XX (Sep 11, 2007)

I followed the steps in the sticky to make hash using ISO/rubbing Alcohol from clippings I had collected from my mother plants. Well, both times I ended up with a green liquid that evaporated leaving a dark brown tar...This tar would not get the Pope high?

My question is, is there really a point in even trying to make iso hash using "JUST" clippings from a plant in the VEG state, a mother plant?

If so, what could I have done wrong...I follwed the directions step for step, I was using high grade cannabis clippings.

I want to get this right or find a different method because I will have tons of clippings soon from a harvest that I would like to use...If not I will be forced to make butter. Not that butter is bad, I would just like to make my own hash one time. 

Thanks all


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 11, 2007)

> My question is, is there really a point in even trying to make iso hash using "JUST" clippings from a plant in the VEG state, a mother plant?



In my opinion it is a complete and utter waste of time, as is using male plants. Not worth the time or the effort for what you get back.

The method you're using works just fine (tried and tested myself). You just need some decent trim.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

This guy here seemed to make hash out of his leaves alright... check it out.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482&highlight=hash


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2007)

THAT..isn't "ISO" ...
THAT is hash...ISO produces "oil"..not hash.
  As with any of the "hash making" process's...the results will vary, depending on the quality of the product you begin with.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14717


----------



## IV:XX (Sep 13, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> In my opinion it is a complete and utter waste of time, as is using male plants. Not worth the time or the effort for what you get back.
> 
> The method you're using works just fine (tried and tested myself). You just need some decent trim.



...Right, regardless if your using "ONLY" trim from a plant in the veg state your wasting your time and alcohol...Whether the "VEG" clippings are from a White Widow plant or bagseed plant the result is the same! THC is produced mainly in the FLOWERING stage of growth. RESIN GLANDS are the key to making "Hash".
 After reading more about making Hash from very creditable sources (Books not boards) I see that there are "clean" methods and "dirty" methods. However, any method is waste of time if you are using clippings from "ONLY" plants in the veg state. The whole idea of making hash is to collect the resin glands which contain THC...Plants in the veg state lack these resin glands and therefore will not produce the desired results. 

I know now all of this is simple plant science, it gets warped on the boards but I guess that goes with anything.


----------



## IV:XX (Sep 13, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> THAT..isn't "ISO" ...
> THAT is hash...ISO produces "oil"..not hash.
> As with any of the "hash making" process's...the results will vary, depending on the quality of the product you begin with.



Right, and can be very unhealthy and the process of using hydrocarbon solvents to extract THC can be very hazardous. Plus, the process that is described on this board lacks the final stage or steps to remove the hazardous impurities...I would assume this final step is left out due to the inconvience. I would have to guess there is more than one way to remove chlorophyll, plant waxes, hydrocarbon solvent residue that is left which are very hazardous if smoked...Some type of carbon filtration is one way but I am not sure what this process intails in terms of time.

...As far as making hash, I plan on buying some bubble bags. I know smoking anything is unhealthy but this ISO process is just begging for health problems IMHO.

...Or I may just stick with Cannabutter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks as always!


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2007)

ISO and other "extraction" process that use any 'solvent', extract "all essential oils"..
...bubblebags and hash are concerned only with the glands/trichs extraction and seperating that from the plant material...."pure" thc..


----------



## IV:XX (Sep 13, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ISO and other "extraction" process that use any 'solvent', extract "all essential oils"..
> ...bubblebags and hash are concerned only with the glands/trichs extraction and seperating that from the plant material...."pure" thc..



Yes, I understand now...I have been doing a lot of reading since my post. I am not going to mess with the solvent based methods. I have never smoked hash, however, I am one week away from a nice harvest (The Church, Greenhouse Seed Co.) and I think it would be fun to make my own hash from the bud trimmings. 

Thanks.


----------

